# Viewsonic LCD monitor display turns off problem



## simmishyam

Hello, the problem with my 22" Viewsonic LCD monitor(VX2245wm is that the display goes blank after about 1-1.5 mins.(though the power LED on the monitor remains unchanged i.e. blue(it turns orange in case there is no video signal from the CPU)). Switching off the monitor and then re-starting it the display resumes but again it goes blank after 1-1.5 mins. Please advise....


----------



## JimE

Test it on another PC. If you have the same problem, the monitor is faulty.


----------



## simmishyam

Yes, the monitor clearly is.....have some knowledge of computer hardware.....needed assistance inside the LCD monitor


----------



## abhishek1188

I have he same problem with my Samsung SyncMaster 740N 17". But I tested my monitor with another PC and it seemed all right. Took my RAM out, cleaned them plugged them one by one, still no results. Tested my Graphics card too & it also seemed all right. I am now at total loss as to where the real problem lies. Please help.:4-dontkno
my config:
AMD Athlon 64 2800+
MSI K8VMM mobd
1GB RAM
nvidia geforce 7600GS
160GB HDD


----------



## sangamam

abhishek1188 said:


> I have he same problem with my Samsung SyncMaster 740N 17". But I tested my monitor with another PC and it seemed all right. Took my RAM out, cleaned them plugged them one by one, still no results. Tested my Graphics card too & it also seemed all right. I am now at total loss as to where the real problem lies. Please help.:4-dontkno
> my config:
> AMD Athlon 64 2800+
> MSI K8VMM mobd
> 1GB RAM
> nvidia geforce 7600GS
> 160GB HDD


Have you checked the Monitor cable? May be the fault is in the cable.and check your ram using memtest86+ is free.run an overnight scan and see if some error are there


----------



## WereBo

Hi abhishek :wave:

It would appear you have a fault with your graphics-card - When you removed your RAM, did you notice whether there was lots of dust on your graphics-card, around the heatsink/fan area?

If there is, remove the dust with a 'gentle' brush (i.e. soft bristles) and, ideally, a can of compressed air with a nozzle to get between the vanes. If you have access to one, a vacuum-cleaner is ideal to catch the dust that will immediately start floating around, but don't hold the nozzle too close to any components, the static-electric build-up will zap them!


----------



## samsmidi

simmishyam said:


> Hello, the problem with my 22" Viewsonic LCD monitor(VX2245wm is that the display goes blank after about 1-1.5 mins.(though the power LED on the monitor remains unchanged i.e. blue(it turns orange in case there is no video signal from the CPU)). Switching off the monitor and then re-starting it the display resumes but again it goes blank after 1-1.5 mins. Please advise....


Hi, got the same problem, i'm also using Viewsonic LCD monitor, 22".
Did you resolve yours? thanksssss


----------



## Done_Fishin

blank or black displays with the power LED alight is usually a problem with power supply capacitors .. or the occasional open circuit smd fuse in the inverter backlight circuit ..


----------

